# 1stPix Dioramas



## Diomakr

I've only been here a little while... since putting a little something on Hot World Customs, I've been posting a few pix here and there under the diecast customizing forum- never knew this whole area existed.

Here are a few shots of some events around 1stPix- nothing for sale, no ads, no pop-ups... just diorama pix. 

Although I add pix and update the site all the time- i don't post pix very often: but here is a small sampler of some new stuff...









4X4 & Off-Road









Random shot of N. Ocean Blvd.

Hope you enjoy...


----------



## roadrner

Some great pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WarbirdTA

Very nice!

George


----------



## 22tall

Awesome 1stPix! Just spent 30 minutes at your website. Very nice indeed. How big is your setup?


----------



## Diomakr

thanks 4 all the comments

-- 1 3 tiered 17'-25' x 3'-5' wraparound. about 5 2' X 4', 8 smaller ones, 18 or so 30" x 8'. of course it always growing... one day i'll figure out the scale map- for now it's still only about 1 scale zip code


----------



## Diomakr

I guess I re-arranged the pix and screwed up the post- i hate when that happens...

Here are a few more recent updates:









Just another Day at the Beach

Thanks 4 stoppin by


----------



## D&D Race

I love it need to see more :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo

nice, how big is your layout>?


----------



## Diomakr

Diomakr said:


> thanks 4 all the comments
> 
> -- 1 3 tiered 17'-25' x 3'-5' wraparound. about 5 2' X 4', 8 smaller ones, 18 or so 30" x 8'. of course it's always growing... one day i'll figure out the scale map- for now it's still only about 1 scale zip code


at one point it took up 2 spare rooms and a basement...


----------



## Diomakr

*** sorry- I wiped out most of my photobucket pix- I hate when you click on a post and see that blank little box- I apologize in advance.


----------



## iamweasel

Really nicely done!


----------



## iamweasel

Just out of curiosity, how many diecasts do you have for use with your dios?


----------



## 69Stang

I never get tired of looking at your pics!


----------



## Diomakr

thanks a lot 69 stang- coming from YOU- that means a lot

weezel- I stopped counting a LONG time ago- I only pick up what I like, stuff that will make it to the "big show" (or provide parts) and most of my entire collection is ripped right out of the pkg. as soon as i get it. then of course; wheels glued...paint, details, plates, and out on the "street" It takes up a lot of time to fit the registration and insurance cards in those miniature glove boxes. 

so, if i had to guess... i'd say about 500 1/87, 100 or so 1/43, 10 1/50th and about 2500 1/64- but that's just a guess. probably a lot more.


----------



## iamweasel

Oh my lord, thats quite a collection then. You certainly do a good job with them. I really enjoy the one with the Meat and Fish market in it.


----------



## jerzymike

*Boley vs. MBX*

Where do you guys stand on using them together? I pretty much consider myself a MBX purist. I can't really use larger vehicles with the MBX, it just puts me off. However, the RWR's, which i love, have been a bit of a game changer. The Boley trucks, while a little delicate, are beautiful, and have great detail. I'm torn. I can use MBX cars and suv's, with Boley trucks, but something like the MBX Pierce ruins everything because the casting is SO SMALL!!!!!

Thoughts?


----------



## Diomakr

thanks a lot- all the bldgs in that shot are "O" scale MTH buildings. (except the beach patrol station- which is an Atlas model) I modified the doors slightly to make them look the right size for 1/64 vehicles... the door on that beach patrol station facing "Sams Meat and Fish" was too big, so I just turned it into a roll-up door.

thanks for all the interest. it's nice to get feedback from time to time. (I see all the activity on the website every day- but I only get e-mails or comments a couple times a week) thanks for lookin'

as far as MB and Boley go- I only use MBX trucks with the 1/87 vehicles, and usually use true 1/87 cars in those set-ups... I posted a thread in the diecast section: "Scale Matters" a while back with some size comparisons...


----------



## Diomakr

*Lately, i've been adding a few 1/50th and 1/43th scale models, and although i don't have the big set-ups back up and running yet... i've still got a little off-road and highway layout to work with...*









*1/50 TWH Jerr-Dan rollback, with DCP trucks and "oversize" cars
*








*1/50 TWH collectibles Seminole County Engine 36 threading the needle across the overpass...*









*1/43 New Ray International 4200 Bucket, Kenworth W900 Dump, Motorart and Unique replicas...*









*1/43 Gearbox US Forest Service Chevy Silverado with boat trailer
*








*Maisto Jeep Rubicon *


----------



## Diomakr

*Here's a few shots of some (1/87) Boley and Matchbox fire-rescue with the red and gray fire stations. Although they are a little small, even for 1/87 scale, they are nice for the price ($14 each). I still haven't detailed them yet though...*


----------



## bucwheat

Very,very nice,bet that did take up a lot of room.


----------



## Diomakr

thanks. well, it depends on what you consider BIG- the largest set-up was only about 17' feet long with 2 5' foot wings on each end... with 2 more smaller tiers above it. the new set-up will be even bigger.


----------



## Diomakr

* Summer is already heating up in Mystic Beach... 
*
*here's a few shots from some new pages and recent additions at 1stPix.
*








*Weekly afternoon club meets and Special Events every weekend at the Beach Place Center.
*








*WILD Wagons*









*VW Club*









*Performance Car Club
*








*Hot Rod Club lines up for the Sunday Drive Parade*


----------



## Diomakr

*Here are a few more pix (now that i figured how to use Flickr): *


Delaware-Maryland Vehicle Pursuit -1/43 scale by DioMakr, on Flickr
*Game Over*


Diecast Diorama: Just another Day at the Beach by DioMakr, on Flickr
*N. Ocean Blvd.*


Diecast Diorama: CJ5 Jeeps on the Rocks by DioMakr, on Flickr
*Rocky Ride*


----------



## Diomakr

*New Pix*


Desert Highway Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Tunnel Diecast Diorama: Lane Restrictions by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


1/64 SpecCast Diecast Freightliner RollBack Tow Truck by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Tunnel Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Commercial Vehicle Enforcement Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Country Road Motor Vehicle Crash Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Tower Road Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


----------



## bucwheat

Man awesome job,love the Bud truck.


----------



## MadLT

bucwheat said:


> Man awesome job,love the Bud truck.


Ditto!!! Your roads look great- what do you use to make them?


----------



## Diomakr

thanks A lot- as for the roads- i don't make individual sections of road/ parking lot etc. I just use MDF (medium density fiberboard) in most of the bases, paint it bargain rack flat gray and go from there. then i just build the terrain/bldgs/ sidewalks scenery features, on top... MDF is relatively cheap, lightweight and easy to work with.


----------



## Diomakr

*Now that the 1stPix website is history...(too time consuming to update, too little patience on my end) I have more free time to actually work on the vehicles & layouts- Flickr is also a lot easier to use for me. *

*Here are a few recent shots from in and around Mystic Beach:*


Snow Days Parade Diecast Diorama: by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Snow Days Parade Diecast Diorama: Low-Rider Club  by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


"Snow Days" Winter Parade Diecast Diorama: Fire Brigade by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Florida Highway Patrol Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Desert Highway Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Bridge-Tunnel HAZMAT Incident Diecast Diorama: Engine 38 On-Scene by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


"Wild Rides Garage" Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Tunnel Diecast Diorama: Merge Right by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr

*thanks 4 stoppin' by*


----------



## Diomakr

*1/64 Junkyard Diorama*

*Here are a few shots from one of my latest projects:

It still in the works, so to speak, with some finishing touches planned... but of course i had to fill the lots up and smash up some new models anyway*

"Auto Salvage Heaven" 1/64 scale Junkyard


"Auto Salvage Heaven" Junkyard Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


"Auto Salvage Heaven" Junkyard Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


"Auto Salvage Heaven" Junkyard Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


"Auto Salvage Heaven" Junkyard Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


"Auto Salvage Heaven" Junkyard Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


"Auto Salvage Heaven" Junkyard Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


----------



## kdaracal

Can never get enough of this. And don't dare tell me you don't play with it once in awhile, when nobody is looking!:wave:

_*BRROOM-BRROOM!*_


----------



## Diomakr

*thanks- glad to see other people enjoy it too... and for the record the wheels are all GLUED, and i'm a little too old for sound effects- but i get enough enjoyment out of setting it up, changing things around and taking the pix..*


----------



## roadskare63

great stuff...and sooooo much to look at and sooooo much fun too...

i am loving the seminole county engine 36...i used to see those guys almost every night when i was entrance guard to heathrow gated community about two blocks from the station...great bunch of guys too!! 

cheers:thumbsup::thumbsup:,
carl


----------



## bucwheat

I really like that,guess it really takes up a lot of room.


----------



## Diomakr

*thanks a lot- that Engine 36 is one of the few 1/50 scale models I have, i really try to stick to 1/64. It's hard when TWH keeps coming out with all that excellent (but expensive) fire-rescue apparatus...

It does take up some space, but a lot of the set-ups are on shelving or tiers, so you get a lot of scale territory in a small space

You can find out a lot more about the layout here:*


1st and 2nd Tier Mystic Beach Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


 The Layout Pix

FAQ


----------



## Diomakr

*Just another day at the beach*

*While Summer might be drawing to a close across the rest of the US, things are just heating up in Mystic Beach...*


1/64 Diecast City: Mystic Beach Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


4X4 Meet-up Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Baynard Police Robbery In-Progress Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Diecast Diorama: FDMB Emergency Response by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


FDMB Critical Incident Response Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr

*thanks 4 visitin'*


----------



## Medic17

just spent some time looking at your FD. pics . I really like your orange Emergency One Cyclone II -1/64 diecast Fire Engine. The painting reminds me of the Hazmat trucks we have up here, anyways nice collection of Code-3


----------



## bucwheat

Really awesome work Diomakr:thumbsup:


----------



## Diomakr

*THANKS for the compliments...


Those ORANGE E-one & ALF engines were firehouse expo promotional models- all i really did was NPR off some of the decals and replace them with my own... instant fix. i wish i had an orange bus to go with them... but you can't have everything*


Emergency One Cyclone II -1/64 diecast Fire Engine by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


----------



## whitewarrior

Unbelieveable!


----------



## Diomakr

*Here are a few shots of the NEW highway layout in the diorama "wing" of my new house. *


Wide Open Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


NEW Highway Layout "Behind the Scenes" by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Road Less Travelled Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


*Thanks for visiting MY highway*


----------

